# Alcohol effects on type II diabetic



## amber83 (Mar 27, 2008)

This is an odd question, but, here goes. 

I'm not a heavy drinker, I usually only drink every 3 months or so. However, it seems everytime I drink, even if it's just one, I throw up. 

I've had suggestions that it is due to my type II diabetes. But, it could just be I have a low tolerance. This did not start happening until a few months before my type II diagnosis. 

Does this happen to anybody else?


----------



## moore2me (Mar 27, 2008)

Adult beverages (and alcohol) are nutritionally mostly sugar, water, and hopefully ethanol. Other things may be present in small amounts such as coffee, cream, etc. or fruit juice (which is sugar and water too). 

You know from being a diabetic that eating or drinking too much sugary stuff will have an adverse effect on your metabolism. *However, technically what may be happening is when someone drinks more than 50% ethanol it can cause pyloric spasms and prevent emptying into the lower part of the digestive tract*. In other words your brain may be sending a signal to your stomach and Vegas nerve that these contents are unacceptable and the load should be dumped if possible. But, I have a relative who is a diabetic and he can drink like a fish and not throw up. You probably are lucky in that your body is doing a good thing for you - even tho it is not socially acceptable at parties and can ruin a romantic evening.


But if your goal is to not throw up - and you want to drink adult beverages, try lower % alcohol drinks, beer, carbonated drinks, or jello shots. Having fats & proteins in your GI system would do the reverse and retard absorption. However, if you don't want to get drunk as fast, then having fats & protein in your system would be a good thing - they would slow ability of alcohol to directly enter your bloodstream.

Now, a message from your sponsor - (Moore climbs on her soapbox)
The liver's ability to metabolize alcohol has an allowable limit based on time. If you exceed your liver's capacity to process alcohol, the amount of alcohol remaining in your gut cannot be processed and cannot be metabolized (made safe) until the previous load has been finished. You drink more than your liver can work on - backflow. This when people can get into dangerous situations of alcohol toxicity. They drink too much and their body cannot process the stuff. You throw up - that is good. I think your idea about being overly sensitive is correct - but it is a good thing. (Try near beer or O'Doulle's next time.)

I know this does not apply in your case, but I cannot resist getting a chance to preach to kids about drinking. Someone who does not throw up and drinks alcohol heavily enters into an extremely dangerous situation. They could get really sick, some have even died. This is why drinking contests (especially timed ones) are so very dangerous to stoopid kids. Their mouth and stomach overload their liver and metabolic ability and it kills them.

And a few more intersting factoids:

Ethanol (in mixed drinks) is metabolized to acetaldehyde and then to acetic acid in your liver. It is further converted into fatty acids, carbon dioxide, and water. (Much of the toxicity of ethanol comes from the metabolism process when it is converted to this acetaldehyde.) Ethanol can also directly enter the bloodstream by diffusion when it comes into contact with the circulatory system. (That's why it's so easy to measure alcohol by a breath test.) Our stomach has lots of blood vessels.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 28, 2008)

amber83 said:


> This is an odd question, but, here goes.
> 
> I'm not a heavy drinker, I usually only drink every 3 months or so. However, it seems everytime I drink, even if it's just one, I throw up.
> 
> ...



You really shouldn't drink if you are a diabetic. The liver and pancreas have to work harder as it is with diabetes. That said, I have an occasional drink and I'm perfectly fine. I'm probably much like you, every couple of months I have a drink with or after dinner. I sincerly doubt that your throwing up has anything to do with your diabetes. You may just becoming very sensitive or allergic to alcohol.


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 28, 2008)

or are you taking any meds that alcohol may be interacting with? It also more than likely has nothing to do with your diabetes...maybe a stomach issue you are unaware of? Like gastritis? who knows....maybe like someone else said, maybe you are more sensitive or allergic to that type of alcohol...


----------



## amber83 (Mar 31, 2008)

Great information, from everyone. I've decided to limit any drinking I do and next time I am in the doctor's office, I will bring it up.


----------

